# ketotifen with Clen



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Anyone ran Clen for a long time? How long? What dose?

Does 2g ketiotifen + 5g potassium + 5g taurine daily enable you to not do the trad 2 weeks on / 2 weeks off, and instead blast through it for 12-15 weeks?


----------

